# soundstream tarantula tr800/5



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

So I just picked up this amp for a deal I don't kno much about amps tho I was told its a 5 channel and they said it pretty much breaks down to a 4channel and a mono block in one amp is that true? Tryin to figure out if its worth keeping and throwin in my ride or just flip it and I havnt been able to find any reviews for it anyone had one or had any experiance wit one uffin:


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

It's crap. .20 dollars shipped. .


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

Minieme209 said:


> It's crap. .20 dollars shipped. .


Sold. uffin:


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

Really tho I can't find any info on this amp on google


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## L.Daco1 (Jun 16, 2010)

Here's some specs on it:

Specifications:
Freq Bandwidth: 10hz-50Khz
Total Harmonic Distortion: < 0.03%
Signal to Noise Ratio: > 115db
Input Sensitivity: 150mv-12volts RMS
Input Impedance: 10k ohms
Load Impedance (stereo): 2-8ohms
Load Impedance (bridged): 4-8ohms
Supply Voltage: 11-15 volts
Damping Factor: >500
Slew Rate: >50V/uS
QBASS: Up to +12 db @ 40hz
Crossovers: 12db/Octave
Crossover Frequency (High or Low): 30hz-4Khz

Fuse Rating: 100 AMP

Power Ratings:
4 Ohm Stereo: 50W x 4, + 200W x1 (mono)
2 Ohm Stereo: 100w x 4, +400 x 1 (mono)
4 Ohm Mono: 200 x 2, + 400 x 1 (mono)

Dimensions:
24 inches x 12.25 inches x 4 inches (5 inches with handles installed)
Weight: 35lbs (approx.)

It's a nice amp, not a powerhouse by any means but it will power a small setup just fine. It will do over rated power and should sound decent at the same time. I've seen these sell for anywhere from $200 - $500 depending on condition. Personally I couldn't see anyone in their right mind paying more than $300 BNIB, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

uffin: got offered a rockford punch amp n some cash for it


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

Can never go wrong with RF


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

:roflmao::ugh:


wet-n-wild said:


> Can never go wrong with RF


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

KEEP THE SOUNDSTREAM CLEANER AMP


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

:drama:


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

BuThatsaCHRYSLER said:


> :roflmao::ugh:


WHAT'S THAT MEAN:dunno:


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

JUST OPINION, EVERYONE IN THIS CAR GAME HAS EM. I HAVE GONE WRONG WITH ROCKFORD SUBS A FEW TIMES.....JUNK.
I DO HOWEVER HAVE AN OLD BD1000 RUNNING STRONG.


----------



## L.Daco1 (Jun 16, 2010)

The only thing worth buying from RF is the Power series equipment. I love my T1000-4AD and my T2500.1BDCP, they both make way over rated power and do it at either 1 or 2 ohms. The Punch and Prime series are kinda :dunno:.

But yeah, depending on what amp and how much cash, you might be better off keeping the Soundstream.


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

L.Daco1 said:


> The only thing worth buying from RF is the Power series equipment. I love my T1000-4AD and my T2500.1BDCP, they both make way over rated power and do it at either 1 or 2 ohms. The Punch and Prime series are kinda :dunno:.
> 
> But yeah, depending on what amp and how much cash, you might be better off keeping the Soundstream.


I have never had any issues with any of my RF equipment. I'm a true fan and beleiver of their stuff.


----------



## rolling deep (Jul 1, 2007)

I got soundstream in my car the amps are good. If it says 400 wats its 400 wats rms. Not like some junk out there.


----------



## rolling deep (Jul 1, 2007)




----------

